# to all 21 ones how much is your insurance?



## ibb (May 9, 2005)

hi guys to all 21's and underhow much is your insurance and what car do you drive and how long youve held your licence.


----------



## gts dan (Apr 24, 2005)

2400 fully comp 3 yncb skyline R33 gts-t no points 21years old

just had my renewal through for next month when i'm 22 and 4yncb and its 1700
but i havent told them i now have a gtr engine so dont tell any one.


----------



## ibb (May 9, 2005)

im 21(just), driving for about 3 years and currently insured on a Calibra with admiral.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

gts dan - who si that with?

cheers

Martin


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

gts dan said:


> 2400 fully comp 3 yncb skyline R33 gts-t no points 21years old
> 
> just had my renewal through for next month when i'm 22 and 4yncb and its 1700
> but i havent told them i now have a gtr engine so dont tell any one.


you are joking right?

what happens if you crash?


----------



## gts dan (Apr 24, 2005)

have only just put it in. havent even had chance to get mot and tax yet so it hasnt been on the road. I literley finished it yesterday.

insurance is with adrian flux


----------

